
Meltdown and Spectre – Impact on Node.js - fagnerbrack
https://nodejs.org/en/blog/vulnerability/jan-2018-spectre-meltdown/
======
sekh60
I found this pretty useless. The security impact for most things is "you're
fine if you can guarantee you are only running trust code". We know that.
TWhat I was hoping for were some sort of benchmarks.

